# Neff’s Whitewater Dry Box Sale



## Neffs Whitewater Customs (Feb 8, 2018)

Got a few different sizes I’ll post up. 

First off, I have two 24L x 16.5 T x 10W. 250$ a piece

I’ll attach footman loops or tabs at no charge.


----------



## Neffs Whitewater Customs (Feb 8, 2018)

Next up, is a 32.5L x 18T x 17.5W for 425$

Will add tabs at no charge.


----------



## Neffs Whitewater Customs (Feb 8, 2018)

Personal size dry box 135$ 14L x 11T x 8W 

These are my personal favorite. They come standard with footman loops.


----------



## Neffs Whitewater Customs (Feb 8, 2018)

Replacement seat bar for nrs style frame with tray and beverage holder 150$


----------



## Neffs Whitewater Customs (Feb 8, 2018)

ANchors, 125$


----------

